# Equiderma Neem & Aloe ALL Natural Fly Spray ?



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So this product came across my facebook page today. Says safe for all kinds of animals, including dogs and for people. We like the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, and during certain times the black flies are not fun to say the least. I was wondering if anyone had ever used this? This is the list of ingredients for the spray, I've read recently that Tree Tea can be harmful to dogs, but not sure if that depends on the strength used. 
 Contains: 100% active ingredients of 10 essential oils known for their powerful repellent and skin enhancing qualities​  Neem Leaf Tea, Aloe Vera Gel, Neem Oil, Red Cedar Oil, Eucalyptus, Lemongrass, Citronella, Lemon Peel, Tea Tree, Lavender



​


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you worried mostly about the black biting summer flies?

I've had good luck smearing the dogs' lower legs and forehead lightly with SWAT (the stuff in the blue tubs is clear, not the stuff in the red tubs). I use it on the legs of our goats and donkey during fly season, it works pretty well. It is tacky to the touch, though.... might be sticky on GSDs with a lot of coat.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> Are you worried mostly about the black biting summer flies?
> 
> I've had good luck smearing the dogs' lower legs and forehead lightly with SWAT (the stuff in the blue tubs is clear, not the stuff in the red tubs). I use it on the legs of our goats and donkey during fly season, it works pretty well. It is tacky to the touch, though.... might be sticky on GSDs with a lot of coat.


Yes, those nasty suckers. I hate them. Thanks, I do have those long coat girls though.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Aww, ick.

If you do find that this formula works please let me know. Those suckers ARE nasty.


----------

